# St. Augustines Asylum - pic heavy...



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

Hi guys... just a quickie report on St. Augustines Asylum in Kent. There's not much of it left really and it's so dilapidated these pix are more of an attempt at producing something aesthetically pleasing rather than documenting the site. Visited in October with my trusty side kick Tonto, and Sparky from the forum.

A bit about it from Wikipedia... 

Built in 1872 and in use from 1875 up until 1993, Saint Augustine's was a psychiatric hospital near Chartham in Kent. It was founded as the second, or East, Kent County Asylum in 1872. In 1948 the hospital became part of the National Health Service and was renamed St Augustine's Hospital. The hospital gained notoriety in the 1970s when it was the subject of a committee of inquiry into malpractice and mismanagement. St Augustine's Hospital closed in 1993 and the site is now occupied by housing, although a few of the original hospital buildings remain.

Early history...

When it became clear in the early 1870s that the Kent County Asylum at Barming Heath, Maidstone, was no longer large enough to accommodate all the county's pauper lunatics, a search began for a site for a second county asylum as the 1845 Lunacy Act had made it obligatory to provide sufficient bed spaces in dedicated asylums. A 120 acre site on Chartham Downs three miles south-west of Canterbury was chosen. It satisfied the requirements set down by the Commissioners in Lunacy: a site on elevated ground with cheerful prospects and enough space to provide employment and recreation for inmates while preventing them being overlooked or disturbed by strangers. It was also conveniently close to a railway station and situated centrally in its catchment area and not too far from the nearest large town.

The competition for the design of the buildings was won by the London firm of architects J. Giles and Gough. John Giles was one of the most successful asylum architects, winning eight of the sixteen competitions he entered and coming second in four. The buildings were completed in 1876 at a total cost of 211,852. Originally built to house 870 patients, the hospital gradually expanded and by 1948 had 300 acres, including a farm, and 73 staff residences, as well as new blocks and facilities for patients. Eventually there would be 2,000 patients.

Although the initial building programme was not completed until 1876, the first patients, all of them pauper lunatics from the Kent County Asylum at Barming Heath, had been able to move in the previous year. The first medical superintendent was Robert Spencer. The asylum was originally managed by a committee of quarter sessions, with responsibility passing to Kent County Council in 1889. In 1920 Kent County Mental Hospitals Committee took over the management and the asylum was renamed Kent County Mental Hospital, Chartham. The hospital became a self-contained village, with its own farm, workshops, baker, butcher, fire-brigade, church, graveyard, gasworks, cricket team, band, etc. Male patients worked on the farm, while female patients worked in the laundry or as seamstresses.

During the first world war, the asylum took in patients from other parts of the country, when their hospitals were being used for military casualties. After the end of the war they had a number of service patients (there were 37 in 1922), ex-servicemen who had special privileges. During the second world war, part of the hospital was taken over by the Emergency Medical Service for military use.

An NHS hospital...

In 1948 the hospital became part of the newly formed National Health Service and was renamed St Augustine's Hospital. Together with St Martin’s Hospital (the former Canterbury borough asylum), St Augustine’s became the responsibility of the Canterbury and Thanet Health Authority. New treatments such as electroconvulsive therapy and psychosurgery were used at the hospital. The hospital achieved a brief moment of fame in 1969 when a nurse, Barbara Bishop, was awarded an MBE after a daring rooftop rescue of a suicidal patient.

In 1972, when the hospital was under the leadership of medical superintendent John Ainslie, a post-doctorate researcher in chemistry from the nearby University of Kent obtained a temporary job as a nursing assistant. William Ankers became concerned about the ill treatment of patients on the long-stay wards and, together with nurse Olleste Weston, took the matter up with the hospital authorities. Their concerns were dismissed, so they produced a detailed critique of the hospital, detailing 70 instances of abuse, neglect and degrading treatment of patients, thus forcing the health authority to set up an inquiry. The inquiry, chaired by J. Hampden Inskip, upheld the majority of the complaints and was critical of senior doctors, nurses, and administrators, but stopped short of advising disciplinary action against any staff. The hospital was particularly criticised for their casual use of electroconvulsive therapy.

Closure and redevelopment...

St Augustine's Hospital was closed in 1993 as part of the community care programme. In 1997 development of the site for housing was begun. A few of the hospital buildings, including the administration block, the water tower, and the chapel, were retained but the rest were demolished. Canterbury City Council suggested that "a change of name would help in creating a new sense of identity", the site is known as St Augustine's Estate.

The piccies...



*As it was originally. It's interesting that the remaining section of the asylum doesn't even appear to be on this photo! How odd that they should have left the pre-fab bit up!*









*A view of the main building from the back... *








*A satellite building... *








*A bit closer... *








*An interactive panoramic piccie you can pan to your heart's content!*






*Now the attempts at aesthetics! *




















































































*I can't take the credit for most of these photos. Only relatively recently has Tonto begun to take pics with a little Pani Lumix, but as with all things she turns her hand to she appears to have got the hang of it really quickly, and almost all of these photos, with only a few exceptions are actually her work! 

That's all folks, hope you enjoyed the pix!​​*​


----------



## Priority 7 (Nov 24, 2011)

TeeJF said:


>



LMAO is that Hamberglar? Wheres Ronald MCDonald?? Sorry TeeJF I couldn't resist. Nice shots though and now I have a new approach to the site


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 24, 2011)

Priority 7 said:


> LMAO is that Hamberglar?



Dunno about "Hamburglar" but it's defo not T*rdburglar"... I found the old apron hanging up in the wreckage of the kitchens and put it on to amuse Tonto. The "mask" was actually drawn on in Paint Shop Pro to preserve my modes... ooops, identity


----------



## night crawler (Nov 24, 2011)

What a sad looking place it is, good report though.


----------



## KingRat (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice one. Good clear images and a nice read to boot.


----------



## sparky. (Nov 25, 2011)

Nice one mate the pics look great. Was a really good explore


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 25, 2011)

sparky. said:


> Nice one mate the pics look great. Was a really good explore



Yeah, TJ took some crackers didn't she! Most of mine ended up in the bin...  Glad you enjoyed it, shame about West Park thjough. Such is life! 

PS... PM'd (or emailed) you, can't remember which, about the pix you wanted.


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 26, 2011)

Great looking place, is there a lot of graffiti in there and is any of it good


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 26, 2011)

The Cat Crept In said:


> Great looking place, is there a lot of graffiti in there and is any of it good



No, most of the graf is talentless tagging. I can't recall anything remotely worthy of comment. For Graf go to the Yorkshire Waterworks just outside Sheffield. There's pix of some of the most outstanding stuff there on our report earlier this year.


----------



## The Cat Crept In (Nov 26, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> No, most of the graf is talentless tagging. I can't recall anything remotely worthy of comment. For Graf go to the Yorkshire Waterworks just outside Sheffield. There's pix of some of the most outstanding stuff there on our report earlier this year.



Yes i agree called in two weeks back on a sunday. very busy little village to busy at weekends


----------



## tank2020 (Nov 28, 2011)

This is just down the road from me, my Mum worked in the Criminally Insane ward for a while, I think the bit you mooched around was the spinal ward, buildings further up the site are the remains the special needs school. Ironically this site has been purchased by the private "Alternative" school in Chartham.

Nice pics - proper dereliction


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> This is just down the road from me, my Mum worked in the Criminally Insane ward for a while, I think the bit you mooched around was the spinal ward, buildings further up the site are the remains the special needs school. Ironically this site has been purchased by the private "Alternative" school in Chartham.
> 
> Nice pics - proper dereliction



Pity I hadn't known or we'd have invited you along. I bet your mum had her work cut out!!!

But you say spinal ward? I thought the entire site was a mental hospital? That's most intriguing.

Thanks for the info and your kind comments.


----------



## Em_Ux (Nov 29, 2011)

Great report.

Well done both of you.

Thanks for posting


----------



## TeeJF (Nov 29, 2011)

You're most welcome. I thought you lived in Norfolk Em? I only just saw it's Cambridgeshire. Must hook up sometime when Tonto and I are exploring in your strasse! Is your exploring buddy that way on too?


----------

